# Dansk gentoo mirror

## kakakoka

Jeg er ikke sikker på omstændighederne, men min kammarat der går på diku (datalogisk institut københavns universitet) siger at diku har valgt at lægge serverne (eller var det klienterne?) om til gentoo linux og at diku i den forbindelse har oprettet et gentoo rsync mirror. Jeg ved ikke om der er hold i sagerne, men jeg skal da i hvert fald selv prøve det:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://rsync.gentoo.diku.dk/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.diku.dk/gentoo-portage"

Personligt er jeg på forskningsnettet og bor 500 meter fra diku, så det er da en glædelig nyhed hvis det holder  :Smile: 

Så mangler vi bare gentoo.dk

----------

## andybrandorff

ja til efter året vid der komme et mere. Jeg vil ligge et indlæg her på siden når det er oppe at køre.

men P.T har jeg plads mangel på min server. og køre med en anden destro end Gentoo SME-server. er der nogen der ved om det er muligt at køre et gentoo mirror hvis jeg køre med sme-server. Da jeg i så fald kan komme op med mirroet til næste uge.

----------

## garfield

 *andybrandorff wrote:*   

> ja til efter året vid der komme et mere. Jeg vil ligge et indlæg her på siden når det er oppe at køre.
> 
> men P.T har jeg plads mangel på min server. og køre med en anden destro end Gentoo SME-server. er der nogen der ved om det er muligt at køre et gentoo mirror hvis jeg køre med sme-server. Da jeg i så fald kan komme op med mirroet til næste uge.

 

Der findes information om opsætning i docs til både rsync og distfiles. Da der blot er tale om hhv. en rsync-service og http- og/eller ftp-service skulle der ikke være problemer med at køre det fra andre systemer end Gentoo Linux (hvad står Gentoo SME forresten for??).

Det ser desuden tilsyneladende ud til UNI-C også har et eller andet i kog.

http://mirror.uni-c.dk/gentoo/

----------

## andybrandorff

Jeg mente ikke gentoo sme. men at jeg i ågeblikket køre sme-server.

en destro der er lavet ud fra rethat.

Den har den fordel at den er nem at sætte op. Men den ulempe at den har svært at få 100% styr over & få til at snakke med andre linuxer.

----------

## ktm

Ja DIKU er jo gået fra Red Hat over til Gentoo  :Cool:  Der var lidt problemer med det i starten, men nu er det begyndt at køre rigtig godt. Og så hjælper det jo også på det, at serverne er blevet udskiftet med nogle store Pentium 4 dyr, noget som virkelig kan mærkes i rapportperioderne hvor serverne før kørte utroligt langsomt. 

Men jeg kan klart anbefale det mirror til folk her i landet, fungere rigtig hurtigt og bliver opdateret hver dag. Rsync-delen synkroniseres kl. 1:01 om natten, mens distfiles-delen synkroniseres kl. 3:01 om natten.

Er der andre diku folk herinde?

----------

